# My windows vista won't let me install or uninstall JAVA.



## 21667 (May 1, 2008)

I have windows vista home premium. When I try to download anything from the internet, It tells me, "Java not found on your system. Please download JAVAJRE from java.com/getjava." When I do just that it tells me,"this software has already been installed on your computer. would you like to reinstall it". If I click YES, then a box appears and it says "preparing to remove', and then nothing happens. I checked to to see if there is java on my comp., by clicking-tools-internet options-advanced, and saw that there was java there, so cheked the box under it to enable it. but even after doing that , it says "java not found on your system" Then I tried to uninstall Java by going to control panel then click on the JAVA(TM) 6 update5 , Then right click and select Uninstall, a box appears and it says"preparing to remove", then a box appears which says,"an unidentified program wantsaccess to your computer", below it,it says Don't run the program unless you know where it's from or you've used it before", below thatis the name of that program, which is Uniidentified publisher, update 1.6.0.50, Sun microsystems,inc. Below that are two boxes, one saysCANCEL, the other says, ALLOW. When I click on ALLOW, another box appears, which says, "Please wait while windows configure JAVA(TM).... after that nothing happens, and when I check after some 10-15 minutes it is still not uninstalled. What should I do?
This never happened when we had windows xp. We tried to restore too. But still it is the same. Can we do anything to resole this?
When I tried to uninstall the Java, I saw there are two other Java programs there,JAVA(TM) 6 update 3, and JAVA(TM) SE Runtime Environment 6. I was unsuccessful in uninstalling any of these programs.


----------



## BillClarke (May 29, 2008)

I had a similiar problem - multiple instances of java installed on my Vista Home Premium Desktop. What I did was install Windows Installer CleanUp Utility (description and download here - 
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/290301 )

Then I used it to remove all installations of java. Then I visited java.com and installed _one_ instance of the most recent version for Vista.

That worked out fine for me; I hope it helps you, too.

Bill.


----------



## 21667 (May 1, 2008)

Thanks Bill,
We did install the Windows Installer CleanUp Utility. Finally we could remove JAVA. I have not installed Java again.
Thanks again for your help,
21667.


----------

